# 5 month old Wheaten Terrier distraction issues!



## merjalene (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello! New to the dog forum and it's good to be here. Our 5 month old Wheaten pup has been improving a lot over the last 3 months -- he's nailed the basic tricks & even some advanced ones. He has stopped nipping and doesn't show any aggression. In fact, he's almost TOO social when it comes to new people/dogs ... and here lies the problem...

We live in an apartment so getting away from distractions (dogs, people, bikes, leaves, birds, etc.) is impossible. We're having trouble walking him and are looking for any advice! He will start off ok (we make him sit at every door and crosswalk before he goes forward) but the second he sees a dog or person he gets fixated on them and wants to go play or say hi. It's near impossible to get his attention back to us (even luring him with treats). When we finally do (usually because the dog/person walks the other way) he becomes more attentive again. I feel like he goes outside on a mission to play with other dogs. We don't let him play all the time, but occasionally we will (he's a good player too! not aggressive at all) and we always make him sit before he goes to play. 

The harness has subsided a lot of the pulling (thank goodness) but now he seems to just plant his feet or sit if he wants to go a certain way. Getting him to go back inside the building is the worst part -- even with his favorite treats and toys. I try to stand my ground going in a certain direction (sometimes he will relent and go that way) but most of the time we just end up standing in the street for awhile 

We are finishing up a puppy obedience class this week. For the first few classes he was OBSESSED with the other dogs and tried to get to them the entire time (it was horrible!). The last couple classes he has improved tremendously and finally focuses on us and the tricks (I think a big part of that is we've tired him out beforehand and kept him hungry for treats).

Any ideas/advice would be really appreciated. I'm hoping with a couple corrections (on our part of course) and with age, this will improve ... but I'm naturally nervous! :redface:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

For one thing, he's really young. For another, terriers are known for their single mindedness. So, you're fighting a battle on two fronts, don't feel bad!

What you need to do is work on the behavior you want inside without distractions first. Get it 100% inside. In your case, you want a nice heel so you can ask him to stick next to you in these situations. So work on a heel. (kikopup on youtube is great.) Get it 100% inside. Really 100%. This will take at least a month. You will have to retrain outside, but it will be easier.

While you're working heel inside, play the look at that game outside. (that's another kikopup youtube video.) It's a great game that will help with his behavior.


----------



## merjalene (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for your quick response! I will be watching those films ASAP  glad to hear I'm not alone!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

My wheaten is 5 months old too!  Aren't they great dogs?!

Alannah is exactly the same way outside. She just wants to visit everyone and everything. We typically let her say hello if the people/other dogs agree, but sometimes we are in a hurry or something so we like to keep walking. I carry some small treats with me on walks, and we give her the command, "This way!" plus lure her with some treats to get her attention. Also, I'm not sure if this is a good "training method", but sometimes, I'll tell her "This way" and act all excited and happy and start jogging with her on the leash. That makes me look like more fun than the other person/dog and it really gets her to focus on me and get past the distraction. 

Regardless, our puppies are young but learning fast, and you are not alone!


----------



## merjalene (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahhh Kayla that's so funny! We do the same thing with the "acting really fun". I look like an idiot but most of the time it's the only way to get him to follow! I, too, questioned whether this was a proper training method ... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!!

Good luck with Alannah - she is adorable! And keep me posted if you come up with any other tricks. I practiced some of the tutorials on Kikopup's youtube page and already I'm seeing a difference!

Ps Here is my Marty


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

merjalene said:


> Ahhh Kayla that's so funny! We do the same thing with the "acting really fun". I look like an idiot but most of the time it's the only way to get him to follow! I, too, questioned whether this was a proper training method ... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!!
> 
> Good luck with Alannah - she is adorable! And keep me posted if you come up with any other tricks. I practiced some of the tutorials on Kikopup's youtube page and already I'm seeing a difference!
> 
> ...


I will have to check out that youtube page! Thanks for the tip! And he is absolutely adorable!


----------

